# [A-Azshara] I Minui Erthad sucht MH 5/5 BT 5/9



## Charis (3. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen,

die Gilde "*I Minui Erthad*" auf Azshara sucht Raidverstärkung. 

Zur Zeit raiden wir MH und BT aktiv. 

*Folgende Klassen werden gesucht:* 

Magier 
Ele-Schami 
Holy-Pala / Schutz-Pala 
Holy-Priest 
Eule/Heal-Druide 

*Das solltet ihr beachten:* 

Farm- und Pottbereitschaft 
Euren Char beherrschen 
Level 70 und Raiderfahrung 
Equip sollte SSC/TK-Niveau haben oder vergleichbare Items 


*Unsere Raidzeiten:* 

Dienstags: 19:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr +/- 
Mittwochs: 19:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr +/- 
Donnerstags: 19:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr +/- 
Sonntags: 18:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr +/- 



Wenn wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben, würden wir uns über Eure Bewerbungen freuen. 


*Unsere Homepage:* I Minui Erthad

Grüße Sonay


----------



## Charis (4. Juli 2008)

Stand 04.07.2008

Holy-Pala
Protpala
Eleschami
evtl. nocht 1 Magier


----------



## Charis (8. Juli 2008)

Stand 08.07.2008

1 Eule
1 Prot-Pala
1 Holy-Pala
1 Ele-Schami
evtl. 1 Holy-Priester


----------



## Charis (10. Juli 2008)

Update 10.07.2008

1 Eule
1 Holy-Pala
1 Prot-Pala


----------



## Charis (14. Juli 2008)

Update 14.07.2008

1 Eule
1 Holy-Pala
1 Prot-Pala


----------



## Charis (17. Juli 2008)

Aktuell suchen wir: 

1-2 Paladine (Heal) 
1 Schutzpala 


Stand 17.07.2008


----------



## Charis (1. August 2008)

Stand 01.08.2008

1 Magier
1 Prot-Pala
1 Heal-Schami
1 Shadow-Priest


----------



## Charis (6. August 2008)

Stand 06.08.2008

1 Magier
1 Prot-Pala
1 Heal-Schami
1 Shadow-Priest 
1 Holy-Priester


----------



## Charis (12. August 2008)

Folgende Klassen werden gesucht (Stand 12.08.2008) 

1 Magier 
1-2 Heal-Schamis 
1 Ele-Schami 
1 Schutzpala
1 Holy-Pala
1 Holy-Priest


----------



## Charis (16. August 2008)

Stand 16.08.2008



Paladin: 1 Schutz-Pala / 2 Holy-Pala 
Schamane: 1 Ele-Schami / 2-3 Heal-Schamis 
Magier: 2 Magier 
Jäger: 1 Jäger 
Priester: 1 Shadow 2 Holy-Priest


----------



## Charis (18. August 2008)

Paladin: 1 Schutz-Pala / 2 Holy-Pala 
Schamane: 1 Ele-Schami / 2-3 Heal-Schamis 
Magier: 2 Magier 
Priester: 1 Shadow 2 Holy-Priest


----------



## Charis (17. September 2008)

Nach dem wir unser Raidbündnis beendet haben und nun intern raiden,
suchen wir aktuell noch:

1-2 Heal-Druiden
1 Healschami

Stand: 17.09.2008


----------



## Charis (30. September 2008)

Um unseren Raidpool zum Addon aufzufüllen,
suchen wir aktuell folgende Klassen:

1-2 Holy-Palas
1-2 Retri-Palas
1-2 Ele-Schamis
1 Bäumchen
1-2 Shadow-Priests

Stand: 30.09.2008


----------



## DoubleJ (1. Dezember 2008)

Update:

Wir suchen 2 Shadow Priester und 2 Holy Priester um unseren aktiven Raidpool zu ergänzen.

Wir raiden z.Z. erfolgreich Naxx in 10er und 25er Version.

Einfach über die Homepage bewerben oder mich für Rückfragen hier per PM kontaktieren.

MFG
Alexandrii


----------

